# G60 swap into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet



## 88Cabriofreak (Nov 24, 2009)

I need some help figuring out what i need to do to make a G60 with trans to fit into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet. I was wondering if my stock drive axles will fit into the G60 transmission?


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: G60 swap into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet (88Cabriofreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88Cabriofreak* »_I need some help figuring out what i need to do to make a G60 with trans to fit into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet. I was wondering if my stock drive axles will fit into the G60 transmission?

02a trans (stock g60 trans) will requre custom motor mounts. You can use the stock 02o with the stock mounts but the torque from the g60 may cause the 02o to self destruct. A bolt kit may help this. Other than the trans the g60 is an 8v and all other mounts should work, however on the pass side of the motor the g60 has a plate that covers a large coolant hole. Your going to want to stack your motor mount over this plate and use longer bolts to fasten it.
For axles youll want to use scirocco 100mm axles. I dont know if the cabriolet axles will work.
Any other questions shoot me an IM, ive done plenty of research on this topic but have not had the time to complete my own mk1 g60 project.

do a search for g60 in the mk1 forums and vice versa. Theres plenty of useful info out there.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: G60 swap into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet (SkootySkoo)*

I want to say that the Cabriolet was using the 100mm axles in the 90's, but cannot recall offhand when the switch happened. The transmission code should tell you.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: G60 swap into a 1988 Mk1 Cabriolet (hillgiant)*

they did, late cabriolet uses the proper flange, but its easier to say scirocco axles, since a parts shop could confuse cabriolet axles and then your stuck with the wrong ones.


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*same swap*

will mk1 trans work on g60


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*mine is an 89*

another thing wiring? 
can i use my dash harness with g60 engine harness


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*sorry*

not trying to hijack but the mk1 pass mount will just bolt up is this the same case for a ABA?


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*89 cabriolet g60*

has anybody have any tips shortcuts for wiring whats needit and whats not ??? any help thank:thumbup:s


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

You should move your hard fuel lines from the driver side to the passanger side of the fire wall and you will need to bend back a bit of the passanger side of the frame for the serp belt tensioner and find your self a top fill radiator from an early rocco. As for the trans I have my stock 84 gti trans and clutch on my g60 swap and I have not had a problem yet and yes mine is fairly moded. To use the g60 trans you need to change over to cable linkages and I think you need to swap pedals also. Youll also need thenon ac water pump pulley as your compressor will not fit with out cutting your core support. wiring not that bad ask me ?s when you get there


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*89 cabrio G60*

so i got the motor in now the wiring??? i have the main harness in (ECU) and the other one white and the yellow plugs now when i tri to start it the starter just clicks and thats it what culd b the prob help thanks


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it trying to turn over or just making noise ? Check your timing are you getting fuel and spark


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

got fuel i dont no about the spark cuz it doesnt turn over .What it does is i turn the key and the starter just cliks and thats it . the starter kicks but does not turn . will it b the ECU cuz it was automatic and im runin the manual trans now ??? thanks for all the help :thumbup:


----------



## imported (May 28, 2010)

I did a fair ammount of resarch on the topic also, but have not made the plunge yet.. 

This is the post i located for a complete swap writeup.. you may be beyond needing some of the info, but there is some wiring info in there:

http://www.vwgolfmk1.org.uk/modules...pic&t=49620&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

This is another link just about the G60 harness from corrado-canada:
http://www.corrado-club.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12973

Where did you end up putting your intercooler? i have the location picked out for mine.. i have just not started yet.
Also just curious what exhause you used?

Best of luck.


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*89 cabrio G60*

what i got so far is the motor n trans ecu wiring harness no exhost yet im tinkin streat pipe i dont no yet today ima go **** with that wiring go all over agein see if i find anything thanks for ur help if u find anything more let me no thanks:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*89 cabrio G60*

about the intercooler in thinkin streat on top like an WRX


----------



## vwedo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*mk1 cabrio g60 swap*



vwedo1 said:


> about the intercooler in thinkin streat on top like an WRX


So what im triin to figure out is the wiring im useing all g60 wiring in n out no cabrio wiring can someone help me please im out of ideas thanks for all the help


----------

